# pics



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Can't say I ever seen anyone paint their name so much on their hives... Might I suggest burning your name in them, as I could take them and paint over them and you would have to prove they were yours without taking the paint off my hives.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Are these hives on your property? I moved some to a remote location and now I worry about vandalism.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

*reply*

I use all the same size supers except these three hives. Yes each box is pianted with a name due to being in past bussiness with someone else. It was the only way to keep up with what belonged to who. Boxes are branded and a non flash trail cam is set up on a yard located close to a road. All 600 supers are marked the same way.
The hives are all located on private property. Only one of my yards sit close to the road. I have never had any trouble with vandalism other then a bear. I prefer private land over leased hunting club land for that reason. Most large tracks of land in this area are leased by " hunting clubs". 99% ARE GREAT PEOPLE BUT ITS THE 1% THAT MESSES it up.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Branding won't stop someone from stealing the hive either. Among commercial beeks equipment is bought and sold so much that I have hives that have names and brands from beeks in at least five states. I put my business name on the hives just to ID them from other beeks equipment during shipping and extracting more then as a deterant from theft. I have found that if someone is going to steal your hives...it won't matter how they are labeled. :s


----------

